# 2006 NH TN75DA For sale



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

2846 hours and ready to go. Transmission, clutch, and front end all gone through in the last 350 hours. Left hand reverser, good condition. A Normand Inverted Snowblower could be made part of the package for an additional fee. Asking $29,750.00 for the tractor as shown.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Would you sell just the Normand?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Would you sell just the Normand?


Possibly.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Tractor has been sold


----------

